

Notes from the Jeff Bezos Talk - joshwa
http://joshwand.backpackit.com/pub/1452859

======
sanj
Perhaps someone can ask it at Startup School?

PG -- is Jeff doing Q&A?

------
dangoldin
Thanks for taking the notes - I enjoyed reading them.

------
pmjordan
Those are pretty interesting, thanks joshwa!

